# Appying for visa in Newzealand



## uzairmalik (Nov 18, 2016)

Dear all,

I need an expert advice please. I applied for australian visa 4 months back and the assessment is still pending.
During the last 4 months i searched internet and found more better option in Newzealand. As that is more relevant to my field and giving me more practical opportunity as well.
Now i want to apply there, Please tell me do i have right to apply for student visa in Newzealand with a pending case in Australia. However i will withdraw my case from Australia as soon as i get visa from Newzealand.

Most of the consultants are saying 'No'. They are saying withdraw the case first and then apply in Newzealand. I am willing to do so as well.
But it's better to have a safe side

Thanks


----------

